# How to can i change message if root pass is wrong



## Melcu (Sep 19, 2010)

If anyone now please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 19, 2010)

You can't change much of anything if the root password is wrong.

To fix a forgotten or mistyped root password see here.


----------



## Melcu (Sep 19, 2010)

I just want to change the message that you get it ... when you type a wrong pass.
Like ... 
su 
pass
su:sorry (this sorry i want to change it ! )


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah, look at /usr/src/usr.bin/su/su.c, especially the lines with "errx" in them.


----------

